# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  "Лучше бы я тебя вообще не рожала"

## Traumerei

Аниме об особенной девочке и её родителях...увидела вчера, по-моему, очень сильно 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=X_hQnjYYhxs

----------


## Klepsidra

Вторично и высококонцентрированно. По меньшей мере две вещи на ум приходят: эльфийская песнь и история хао из короля шамана.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Странно, что я только сегодня посмотрела это видео, хотя заинтересовало оно меня с самого начала, но все почему-то откладывала… Да, сильно. Приходилось ли тебе в детстве испытывать точно такое же чувство? Когда ты к ним искренне и открыто, а они шарахаются от тебя, как будто ты прокаженная. Ты не понимаешь, почему они так с тобой, тебя это очень обижает. Ты начинаешь чувствовать себя не такой, как все, и не желая навязываться, просто отходишь в сторону. Потом ты привыкаешь к такой жизни, без друзей, и тебе это даже нравится. Ты видишь все их пороки, ты знаешь, на что они способны, но ты все равно к ним тянешься, потому что все еще веришь, что это ты неправильная, это ты что-то делаешь не так. Ты стараешься не озвучивать то, что видишь, хотя и очень хочется ткнуть носом каждого в их дерьмо. Но ты уже знаешь, чем это закончится. Ты будешь изгоем. Тогда ты выберешь тактику, которая будет их отпугивать от тебя, и они не смогут причинить тебе вред. Они умеют анализировать события, и "случайный" укус собаки с последующими годовыми инъекциями, усвоят.  Они станут опасаться тебя, но их ум до конца не способен оценить твои возможности, поэтому они не успокоятся. И их ненависть будет только возрастать с количеством подобных случаев. И это не смотря на то, что ты относишься к ним вполне доброжелательно. Но они думают иначе, и этого не изменить.

----------


## tempo

Душещипательно, но.
Девочка всегда точно отвечала на вопрос "ху из ху" и сколько раз.
Проблема в том, что её никто не просил это самое чужое "ху" выставлять напоказ, и никто не объяснил, что такое хорошо и когда оно же - плохо.

Феня, лично мне часто встречались люди, несущие полную херню и думающие, что возглашают сим истину.
Все призывы перейти к доказательности всегда кончались жуткой обидой.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

На душещипательность излагаемого я не рассчитывала) Это всего лишь аниме, tempo, причем преувеличенное, а в реальности все происходит не совсем так. Чтобы быть настолько точной в своих видениях, нужно постоянно находиться в неком измененном состоянии сознания, а это невозможно, ибо выматывает настолько, что выдыхаются такие люди довольно быстро, а время на восстановление сил нужно много. В обычной жизни это обычные люди, которые вот так, с налета, не видят, куда и к кому сегодня пойдет их знакомый или родственник. Но сущность человека можно разглядеть и без таких энергетических затрат, об этом я и написала. Знаешь, как бывает: вот смотришь ты на кого-то и понимаешь, что человек не тот, за кого себя выдает, не так уж он умен, каким хочет казаться, и не настолько информирован, чтобы претендовать на звание специалиста высокого уровня (например). Но другие воспринимают его именно так, они уверены, что он много знает и умеет. А ты думаешь про себя: да посмотрите, его же легко сбить с толку, он просто умеет уверенно отвечать на вопросы, ответы на которые не знает. Но все слушают с почтением и проникаются его профессиональной грамотностью. Может быть, это и есть те люди,  "несущие полную херню и думающие, что возглашают сим истину"? Я такой забавной, tempo, сроду не была. И призывы перейти к доказательствам меня не смущают. Только закончится все тем, что жутко обижаться на меня будут другие. И отрицать будут, потому что никто не хочет выглядеть нелицеприятно, у всех самолюбие.

----------


## Nabat

> Я такой забавной, сроду не была.


  Тем не менее, значения употребляемого слова "нелицеприятно" так и не узнала  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tempo

Феня, ты говоришь сейчас о правильной (как тебе кажется) оценке людей.
Мне же  ранее подумалось, что ты декларируешь  способность к, назовём это, прозрению. Как у той девочки из мультика.
Есть, однако, разница.

Правильная оценка - тоже неплохо, если она, конечно, правильная.
А если всего лишь _удобная_ тебе, то это аутопсихотерапия )

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Тем не менее, значения употребляемого слова "нелицеприятно" так и не узнала


 Ну почему же?) Тому, кто самолюбив и тщеславен точно не понравится объективная оценка их личности. Так правильно?)

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Феня, ты говоришь сейчас о правильной (как тебе кажется) оценке людей.
> Мне же  ранее подумалось, что ты декларируешь  способность к, назовём это, прозрению. Как у той девочки из мультика.
> Есть, однако, разница.
> 
> Правильная оценка - тоже неплохо, если она, конечно, правильная.
> А если всего лишь _удобная_ тебе, то это аутопсихотерапия )


 Ну, начинается…) Я еще ничего не сказала, а здесь уже предвосхищают момент). 

Не думаю, что оценка вообще может быть удобной или неудобной, я не привожу в равновесие свой ум таким занимательным образом) Это больше похоже на стереотип "насосала на авто", когда в мозгу "высокоморальной" личности формируется защитный механизм - обесценивание личности "насосавшей". Таким образом первая личность сможет снять раздражение и испытать чувство превосходства над второй. 
Про способность девочки из мультика. 
Я не отрицаю, что существуют люди с настолько развитым шестым чувством. Например, я могу предвидеть, что сегодня я случайно встречу какого-то знакомого (довольно часто), но я не могу видеть, что этот самый знакомый вечером пойдет к тете Маше, которая живет на улице Парковой, дом № 12, квартира 54, 3 этаж, направо по лестничной клетке. Он там будет пить чай со смородиной, потом попросит у нее в долг 5000 рублей, которые никогда не вернет. Вот так подробно не могу, не получается). Как по-твоему, есть у меня способность к прозрению?)

----------

